# slaughter age



## johny2hats (Aug 14, 2010)

hi am just wondering what age is the earlyest posable age for slaughtering rabbit for i am just getting my rabbits on the 23 august  and am going overseas in dec and was wondering if this would be enough time to settle them in and get a litter out before i go i am thinking it is posible any advice would be great as i am a beginner 
cheers mat


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi,

   I think it may be possible to get meat before you leave. What breeds are you getting? 
   If you bred your rabbits this month (maybe a week after aquiring them), they should kindle somewhere between September 29-30. You would wean them at about five weeks (say November 4). That means you would have three weeks in November and however many days in December to get them fattened up and then slaughtered.  Some friends who have also raised rabbits, slaughtered theirs between eight and thirteen weeks old. By that age, theirs were very nice dressed out and there was plenty of good meat. Hopefully, some more experienced meat rabbit raisers will post.


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 14, 2010)

im gettin nz whitesan was thinkin i would have to sloughter at 8.5 weeks at about the latest or wait till i get back


----------



## Citylife (Aug 14, 2010)

With NZ's I do not think you want them to go much past 10 weeks of age.  Ideally 8 wks is a good time for that breed.
You will love the meat!

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Aug 14, 2010)

> With NZ's I do not think you want them to go much past 10 weeks of age.  Ideally 8 wks is a good time for that breed.
> You will love the meat!


I agree. That is what our friend's had and they slaughtered around 10-13 weeks.  NZ's meat is delicious!!! You will love it!


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 14, 2010)

well i am thinking it will be ok which is good becouse i really dont want to wait i very keen to get started


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 15, 2010)

I think as with  chickens it's better to go a little early then too late.


----------



## dbunni (Aug 15, 2010)

We plan for 100-110 days from breeding.  This gives you around 5# slaughter weight.  OOPS ... New Zealands & Califs ...


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 27, 2010)

well dicided to wait till i get back in january as it seems a little tight so at lest i got somethink to look forward too


----------

